# What's the kindest bit?



## Kate_13 (24 February 2007)

Snaffles are very popular and have been used for centuries, but do have a nutcraker effect.

I was looking at the Mylers, but my old horse hated it, so reluctant to go back.

I am looking for a new bit for my boy (currently in a loose ring french snaffle). He has a very sensitive mouth, what bit do you reckon would be best?


----------



## MillionDollar (24 February 2007)

Well im a huge fan of the Myler comfort snaffle and french link bits especially eggbutt and loose ring snaffles. I never use single jointed bits anymore. 
If i have a stronger horse i use a straight bar Pelham with 2 reins- don't get how they can work without 2 reins, lol.


----------



## charlie76 (24 February 2007)

The kindest bit is the one in the mouth of the rider with the softest hands!! Any bit can be strong in the wrong hands!But for your horse why don't you try a loose ring happy mouth. My horse is sensitive and she likes this one.


----------



## air78 (24 February 2007)

I love the Neue Schule bits range. Their starter bit is designed to be really mild, I ride in it most of the time and big lad seems to like it.


----------



## Agent XXX999 (24 February 2007)

I would say a rubber snaffle, straight bar, and the thickest one that you can find.


----------



## sunny123 (24 February 2007)

I wouldnt nessisaraly(i cant spell!) say the thickest, it depends on their mouth confo. some horses cant take a thick mouthed bit. I agree about the hands that are using the bit but proberly an eggbutt happymouth straightbar. I dont like the loosering happy mouth bits because the edges are very sharp and i dont like the jointed ones because the joints are so small.


----------



## teapot (24 February 2007)

Kindest bit depends on the hands using it.

You could use a pelham but be as light as a feather with your hands.

You could use a loose ring snaffle and be as fixed as possible


----------



## SydneyB (24 February 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I would say a rubber snaffle, straight bar, and the thickest one that you can find. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not always- if the horse has a fat tounge or thick lips, a large bit can be very uncomfortable for them.

I love double jointed bits. Most horses seem to like them and they don't have the nutcracker action of a single joint.


----------



## Weezy (24 February 2007)

Put a thick bit in Porridge's mouth and she is the most wooden, no mouthed horse in the world!


----------



## SydneyB (24 February 2007)

Yup, the big lad was like that. But put him in a french link, and it was a huge change.


----------



## clairencappelli (24 February 2007)

Id say depends on the horse mouth.

I have tb with a shallow and very very sensitve mouth and i made the mistake last year of over bitting her. 

I put her back in a bendy rubber snaffle but it was too thick for her mouth. I tried a happy mouth loose ring WITH bit guards but it cut the corner of her mouth!.

Im now happy she is accepting a straight bar eggbutt happy mouth snaffle. We do everything in it inc xc and she seems really setteled i it.


----------



## Eceni (24 February 2007)

I'd go with the last post - thick bits can cripple some horses- it all depends on mouth conformation, dental gap, size of tongue... kindest bit is no bit at all, but the Neue Schule ones have good variety and can be good.  Don't go over-thick, it's not necessarily kind. 

Eceni


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (24 February 2007)

My lad is sensitive mouthed and did not like the nutcraker action so invested in a new skool (sp) comfy contact snaffle

works wonder 

xxx


----------



## Weezy (24 February 2007)

Yep I have mine in a french link at the mo, but he will be in a KK B ring once I get it back from BBs as it is nice and thin - mind a loose ring french link would prob work better - still sussing her out!


----------



## GTs (25 February 2007)

The horse with the most sensative mouth I rode in a gag - really taught my hands to behave!!


----------

